# What do you Know of Pinarello Paris 2012



## patsulli (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm about to make the jump from aluminum to carbon and want it to last. I do road racing and have been looking into the Pinarello Paris for some time. However; I've been told more than once that I fall in love with something and get close minded. What do y'all know about the Paris (Sram Red) and possibly some comprable bikes?

Thanks guys,
-Patrick


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I can only see that it is as fugly as any modern pinarello.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

patsulli said:


> Hi all,
> I'm about to make the jump from aluminum to carbon and want it to last. I do road racing and have been looking into the Pinarello Paris for some time. However; I've been told more than once that I fall in love with something and get close minded. What do y'all know about the Paris (Sram Red) and possibly some comprable bikes?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> -Patrick


Patrick,
i have ridden the Pinarello Dogma and found it to be equal to an aluminum frame. The Paris is a more comfortable frame for longer rides, but has a heritage which demonstrates it's ability to be raced as well. That is my 0.02 cents.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

The Paris is an expensive, but a very nice bike. Very stable on descents, and absorbs road vibrations well. A lot of riders like it more than the Dogma. So it is definitely not a bad choice you want a Pinarello.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe I just dropped someone riding one today. It looked nice.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

I love my Paris. I got a white one with the Campy group. You can see some pictures and read some comments in this thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/my-new-pinarello-paris-275683.html


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I LOLed at the carbon mount for the bell. Very cool!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

gordy748 said:


> I LOLed at the carbon mount for the bell. Very cool!


 Yeah, to a lot of guys here that bell must mark me as a complete Fred. But oh, well, don't knock it 'till you've tried it. Those Incredibells are great if you ride on a MUT. Much better than yelling, "On your left!" It's just too bad they're designed for a 1" bar, hence the need for that accessory bar.


----------



## patsulli (Apr 3, 2012)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I love my Paris. I got a white one with the Campy group. You can see some pictures and read some comments in this thread./QUOTE]
> 
> I read that thread last week actually how do you feel about the MOst products that Pina uses? ie saddle and bars


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

patsulli said:


> I read that thread last week actually how do you feel about the MOst products that Pina uses? ie saddle and bars


sd5500 was asking about the same thing, so I've added some comments and additional pictures that might be new for you.

The short answer is that I thought the saddle was terrible. By 35 miles, I simply could not go on. My butt was in pain. Quitting for the day after only 35 miles just because my butt hurts too much seems like a dumb reason, especially as it's so avoidable. So I did what I was pretty much expecting to do anyway, which was to put a Brooks Team Pro Titanium on there. It adds 6 oz but my goodness, it's worlds different. I can't imagine anyone with a Brooks having to give up because their butt hurt too much. Everything else is in pain and wants to give up much sooner.

The handlebars are probably best described as unremarkable. They don't seem to have internal routing (tape's on there, so I'm going by feel) but there's nothing to complain about nor anything particularly to remark on. If I had picked parts I'd have gotten a Cinelli Neo Morphe and maybe I will someday.

On any bicycle bought as a package, I figured there was a likelihood that I wouldn't like the handlebars or seat. But fortunately, as $100 items, those are just about the cheapest things on the bike to replace anyway. There's always eBay to get rid of stuff. What I thought was more important to get right in the package was the group and the wheels.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

That's enough- all three of you. Everyone deploy the ignore function and/or stay away from each other or I will help with that.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Yeah, to a lot of guys here that bell must mark me as a complete Fred. But oh, well, don't knock it 'till you've tried it. Those Incredibells are great if you ride on a MUT. Much better than yelling, "On your left!" It's just too bad they're designed for a 1" bar, hence the need for that accessory bar.


I've got a bell on each of my bikes. They might be even more useful than fenders (which are also on every one of my bikes including the carbons).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Thread is reopened for posting after another nice mod did some clean up.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

MB1 said:


> I've got a bell on each of my bikes. They might be even more useful than fenders (which are also on every one of my bikes including the carbons).


I never had a bell on my bike until I got out here in Seattle 10 years ago and starting riding our Sammamish River and Burke-Gilman trails. For 20 years in Boston and 8 years in Austin before that, I rode only on the streets and never felt a reason to get a bell. I don't imagine I'd need one on the streets here, either, if that's all I did.

But a MUT is different. I think I've had the one on my Paramount for about 6 or 7 years now and it just makes life so much easier. One other thing I like besides the better cooperation I get from peds is that I don't have to talk! I don't have to interrupt my breathing. I can keep my rhythm! On those first rides on my Paris, before I figured out how to mount the bell, I really missed it.


----------



## jimmyb72 (Apr 11, 2012)

Purchased the 2012 Pinarello Paris BoB Di2 Ultegra in February. Coming from a Spec Roubaix I was looking to make the next step to something more aggressive and racy. I have not been disappointed in the least! The winter in Rhode Island has made riding quite enjoyable this season with ample road time to date.

The bike is definitely quite stiff and for someone who loathes hills, the Paris actually has me a bit more confident and excited(kind of) to put some extra vertical work in. While on the flats, the bike is a rocket. Everything you put into the pedals transfers directly to the road for a feel of forward propulsion, which is pretty cool - especially coming off the Roubaix. I really liked my Roubaix but it is what it is and was kind of mushy and unresponsive.

I have upgraded to Dura Ace pedals and quickly swapped out the Most saddle which was just horrible for a Selle Italia with cutout. It is better but still working to break it in. Considering some aero wheels and am open for suggestions.

The Paris really comes up to speed quickly and it seems the faster you go the sweeter the bike handles and responds. It feels superb on downhills and definitely instills confidence even for someone not used to bombing down descents - now to get more comfortable on carving the corners!

It is slightly twitchy but you would expect that with this bike. Overall, I do find the bike really comfortable and rather effortless to ride. Definitely enjoying the Di2 - it is everything they say and probably more. Still getting used to shifting under climbing loads, which takes a bit of nuance but nothing that should deter anyone.

Since getting the bike in February I have probably logged almost a thousand miles and still there has been no need for a recharge. And if you are wondering, there is a nifty little shift indicator light on the left side cabling that provides a sustained green flash to indicate charge life.

All-in-all, it really is a dream bike and begs to be ridden and at the savings from the Dogma with the amount of trickle-down tech it inherits from its top-of-the-line sibling, it begs to be bought....unless of course you are Wiggo and riding for Team Sky!

Price paid with pedals and extras - $7500.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

jimmyb72 said:


> Price paid with pedals and extras - $7500.


Holy cow


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

When I lived in DC I kept a bell on the bike for multiuse trails like the WO&D and stuff like that. Not sure it did much good though.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

jimmyb72 said:


> I have upgraded to Dura Ace pedals and quickly swapped out the Most saddle which was just horrible for a Selle Italia with cutout. It is better but still working to break it in.


Do plastic saddles ever break in? I was under the impression they're just whatever they are until you replace them. But obviously, I gave up too fast to find out what would have happened with the Most Ocelot if I'd let the torture go on long enough.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I have only got out once on my Paris due to a GI bug. Enjoyed it only 31mi. Much better then the Madone it replaced. Stiffer, twitchier, climbs and accelerates. Pretty much what Jimmyb72 said. I took the drivetrain & brakes off the Madone (DA Di2) and put it on the Paris. Seatpost, stem and bars are FSA. Saddle: Fizik Kurve Chameleon. Wheels: Zipp 101. Looking forward to this weekend.

Need to get some photos but I would have to paint the garage door first. That just cuts into the riding time though.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

hamsey said:


> Need to get some photos but I would have to paint the garage door first.


It's not the background, but the camera angle that makes a bicycle photo work. The Craigslist approach is to stand about 6' away and take a snapshot, looking down on this pitiful, lonely object. That's when you notice all the other shabby defects in the background suggesting maybe this was taken near a trailer park.

To get a good picture of a bicycle, it has to be about the bicycle, so stoop down so you're looking straight on, not down at it and then fill the frame. It helps to consider the rule of thirds, which is that if you divide a picture in thirds horizontally and vertically, a picture gets more interesting if you put the important parts of your subject at the intersections of those divisions.

Rule of thirds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I guess what I'm saying is, okay, if you look in the background of my photos, you see junk like mover's boxes from 10 years ago. Maybe someone thought, oh, wow, what a slob. But I think most people paid more attention to the bicycle. Anyway, who cares. Isn't everyone's basement the biggest closet in the house? So what if mine's messy. 

Looking forward to seeing the bike.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Well maybe I can put together I nice mural or some other background to pin on the door I'll try and get some in the next couple of days.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone cares what your garage door looks like. If it's that bad, claim it's your neighbor's. Or that it's an abandoned property you came across on a long ride through the country and which you thought gave this wonderful contrast between old and new.


----------



## jimmyb72 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bill2 said:


> Holy cow


Bill, definitely not inexpensive but keep in mind upgrading from a $3k bike is going to get you close to $5-$6k. I chose to take it a little bit further as I was in the market for the Di2. Don't regret it in the least. Life has taught me to take advantage of the good if you can and enjoy it. I had a kidney transplant six years ago and have migrated from a clunky hybrid to where I am today - losing about 50+lbs in the process. Despite my past health issues I am probably in the best shape of my life - ever, before or after my surgery.

All I am trying to say is go for the gusto or as much gusto as you can get away with!


----------



## jimmyb72 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bill2 said:


> Holy cow





Nicole Hamilton said:


> Do plastic saddles ever break in? I was under the impression they're just whatever they are until you replace them. But obviously, I gave up too fast to find out what would have happened with the Most Ocelot if I'd let the torture go on long enough.


Nicole, not really sure. I think the new Selle is part plastic, part carbon and some leather cover. There has got to be something to give a little...maybe! BTW, nice cages on your ride. I got the same in red and really think they set off the black with some nice flash!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> Holy cow


Could you live with Campy?  The list for the white 2012 Campy Paris I bought from CC is $6500 + shipping on their website. That's a complete bike sans pedals. I called on the phone, spoke with JD and was able to negotiate $6000 delivered. Can't promise he can still do that deal but you can always ask.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm in Italy. I usually buy used bikes- some Italian guys have to get the latest gadgetry/styles every year and sell awesome, pampered one or two year old bikes at deep discount. Some great bargains out there.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

Nicole...that is an amazing bike! Congrats!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Third Son said:


> Nicole...that is an amazing bike! Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## TriDu (Sep 13, 2013)

Nicole I'm curious what you are using the Paris for as far as function? You mention not wanting the ROKH because of the seat stays. They are the endurance version as opposed to the Onda version on the Paris. The Onda's will give maximum feedback and are meant for racing whereas the endurance seat stays on the ROKH are meant to dappen road vibration similar to what Cervelo did with the R5. You complained about 2 pounds like you needed to go fast yet you loaded up the Paris with a bell and that massive saddle bag and also have crappy heavy clip in pedals. Why not splurge on KEO 2 MAX pedals or speedplays. Also the shimano and SRAM Gruppo allow for simultaneous shifting and are just as ergonomic.

I was also surprised at the comments about crank arm length. 172.5 is way too long for you and has nothing to do with speed. Again you mention you could go faster with 172.5s like speed is such a necessity. BTW crank arm length has nothing to do with making you go faster. It's all about being efficient with your pedal stroke and the fact that your knees got sore with the longer ones just proves you were pedaling inefficient and losing power thus NOT going as fast as possible. I'm surprised CC didn't cover this with you. Then you mention you didn't know the paint was matte finish. It seems you were more stuck on getting a name rather than something that fit you for the appropriate use. Also if you spend 5 plus thousand dollars why did you not get the bloody thing properly fitted by a pro?? You describe all this need and want yet the use doesn't match. Don't get me wrong if you have the cash by all means. It's just your justifications don't match why you bought a Paris. I would rather hear someone say hey I have 10K to spend on a bike so I bought something special just because I could. Too bad you didn't wait. The 2014's are 2 toned matte black with either gloss red, yellow or I believe team sky blue. That combination is outrageous looking. But I'm buying one because I race very technical tri and du courses. For more straight out rolling terrain or longer like a 70.3 I'm on my P2.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never liked the wavy fork and seat stays, but that is a very nice bike ... congrats NH ... :thumbsup

_btw what happened in your thread of yours. it was quite weird reading post #11 by the mod_


----------

